# Slow wicking problem.



## blujeenz (21/2/16)

I noticed my Cubis with the clapton coil is sluggish on cold mornings. (16deg C)
These coils burn out fairly easily so running at the 20W max to warm them up might do some damage.
I wondering if the veterans have any overnighting tips for winter, like a styrofoam cozie for the atty or whatnot.


----------



## Cespian (21/2/16)

Wow. This one is interesting. I never really took note such details before. I know that usually when my setup has been standing for an hour or 2 at least, initial ramp up is slow (at least for the first 2 or 3 toots). 

Would love to hear some more about this.


----------



## ShaneW (21/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I noticed my Cubis with the clapton coil is sluggish on cold mornings. (16deg C)
> These coils burn out fairly easily so running at the 20W max to warm them up might do some damage.
> I wondering if the veterans have any overnighting tips for winter, like a styrofoam cozie for the atty or whatnot.



Don't you sleep with your Vape under your pillow?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ChrisFJS (22/2/16)

The best option is to just run it at a lower wattage for a little bit for it to warm it up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

